# 2004 GTO Factory Match Interior Paint Search



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anybody found an interior paint (vinyl or leather spray) that matches the seats, center console, steering wheel of 2004-2006 Black GTO interior?

My seats and center console as well as the steering wheel are starting to fade, and I have not been successful at finding a matching factory color. Factory color is black.

I have seen many companies that make vinyl and leather spray paint, and I have used them in the past on motorcycle seats, and they work really well. Appreciate any feedback.


----------

